# Livery yards in Liverpool



## yak (15 August 2014)

Hi, I'm going to Liverpool Uni in September, and I'm looking to take my horse with me. I most likely won't be bringing him till Nov/Dec time, but I thought I'd just see if anyone knows of anywhere? 

Thanks


----------



## Shrimp (15 August 2014)

I don't really know in Liverpool but there are plenty over here on the Wirral. Where are you living? Will you be able to drive to your horse? Do you want DIY/Part/Full? Need a bit more as to your requirements


----------



## Lexi_ (15 August 2014)

As above - tell us more! 

There aren't a lot near the city centre so it would very much depend on whether you've got a car, where you're living, what sort of livery you want etc.

I'm in South Liverpool (not too far from lots of the student areas) and I've ended up with a share horse on a yard over 15 miles away. Slightly different from your case, obvs, but it's noticeable when you start looking just how few yards there are around here!


----------



## debbielinder (15 August 2014)

yak said:



			Hi, I'm going to Liverpool Uni in September, and I'm looking to take my horse with me. I most likely won't be bringing him till Nov/Dec time, but I thought I'd just see if anyone knows of anywhere? 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi I'm in Liverpool I know a few yards in the area pm me if you want for any info


----------



## yak (17 August 2014)

Hi, Just sorted out my accomodation and I'm near the A5047 (Pembroke Place?) 

I have a car, but obviously would prefer to travel as less as possible and I'm ideally looking for part livery, or DIY which offers feed/turnout for the odd morning, as well as covering the odd weekend if I visited home

Thanks for all your help


----------



## yak (17 August 2014)

Debbie - I've tried to PM you but can't... 

Just to add, my accommodation is quite near the city centre so I know I am going to have to travel a fair bit


----------



## yak (19 August 2014)

Just bumping up


----------



## Lexi_ (19 August 2014)

Oh ok, you're not too far from the M57 and East Lancs Road, that's good! Start looking around the Tarbock/Huyton/Knowsley areas as they're going to be easier for you to get to than yards on the Wirral.

Share horses's yard is just off the East Lancs but it's a DIY only yard (although his owner does do turnout/feeds for other people at the yard for a small charge). Might not suit you and might also be a bit far away but I can let you have the details if you want them? Lots of the yards around there seem to be DIY on farms and don't have websites etc.

I've had some lessons at Burrows Farm in the past which is a riding school with a livery section. Might be worth you considering them? Also I drive past Gellings a lot and they seem to have a similar setup so that could be another potential one for you to look at.

Also I'm sure someone posted in this part of the forum fairly recently about getting hold of contact details for a yard just off the M57 - Ravenscrofts or something like that? It sounded good!


----------



## nikkiperry (24 August 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh ok, you're not too far from the M57 and East Lancs Road, that's good! Start looking around the Tarbock/Huyton/Knowsley areas as they're going to be easier for you to get to than yards on the Wirral.

Share horses's yard is just off the East Lancs but it's a DIY only yard (although his owner does do turnout/feeds for other people at the yard for a small charge). Might not suit you and might also be a bit far away but I can let you have the details if you want them? Lots of the yards around there seem to be DIY on farms and don't have websites etc.

I've had some lessons at Burrows Farm in the past which is a riding school with a livery section. Might be worth you considering them? Also I drive past Gellings a lot and they seem to have a similar setup so that could be another potential one for you to look at.

Also I'm sure someone posted in this part of the forum fairly recently about getting hold of contact details for a yard just off the M57 - Ravenscrofts or something like that? It sounded good!
		
Click to expand...

hi could you pm me details of the yard you are on and any you know in the area, im looking for somewere for my horse
thankyou


----------



## neddy man (25 August 2014)

enquire at the uni.or try liverylist.co.uk or liveryfinder.co.uk  then ask the local people.


----------



## eahotson (31 August 2014)

Feelings do a very reasonable part livery.Seems decent yard and people


----------



## eahotson (31 August 2014)

eahotson said:



			Feelings do a very reasonable part livery.Seems decent yard and people
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Gellings.


----------



## keri66 (5 September 2014)

Does anyone know the phone numbers  for Gellings  or Knowsley Riding club or Pattons  on Knowsley Lane


----------



## neddy man (6 September 2014)

google gives you the following ( also on liveryfinder & liverylist)    Gellings 01515489595 ====Knowsley  stables and riding school 07725642236 (could not find Knowsley riding club)====Pattons  01514493052


----------



## Madam Min (7 September 2014)

Knowsley Village Stables have a Facebook page


----------



## keri66 (7 September 2014)

Thank you so much &#9786; I appreciate the help.
Any suggestions  would  be great


----------



## keri66 (8 September 2014)

debbielinder said:



			Hi I'm in Liverpool I know a few yards in the area pm me if you want for any info
		
Click to expand...

I tried  to pm you to ask about other places but my phone won't let me lol
I haven't lived in Liverpool for 20 years  so I don't really know  any yards anymore.
Would be grateful for any advice  
Thanks  &#9786;


----------

